# Tips for success of a young love/family?



## simplisticbeauty

My and my partner have been together minus a few month break up in the beginning of my pregnancy(he was scared and afraid but came around) after he did we got an apartment things were great felt just like they did in the beginning, we've been through so much, him (19) me (18) found out when I was 7 months pregnant that our son would need to be put on medicine as soon as he was born and have a 3 part open heart surgery soon after. We spent over a month in another state on our own where I had my son, we stayed by his side day and night and when not we were at the local Ronald McDonald house. I still love him like I did in the beginning, I still even get giddy when I know he's about to come home, but lately he's been spending all of his time working on his collector cars (93 and 91 dodge stealths) after work and after is too tired to spend time with me and his son(granted he does ask me to come out and sit with him while he works) and he's been spending his checks on his car instead of paying his speeding ticket and saving for an apartment(we lost the one we had where we were out of state with our son so long and have been staying at his moms.. with 5 other people.. which you can imagine the stress that adds.)
I want to propose to him on his 20th birthday next week (by writing on one of our sons white onesie (will you marry my mommy?) and have a jacket on top and ask his dad to change his outfit so he will see it. And he still has worn his engagement ring since I gave it to him christmas of 2010, but I just need advice before I take that step, I don't think he's avoiding us on purpose he is just so obsessed with getting everything fixed on those cars and getting them running. 
any tips/advice?


----------



## that_girl

I wouldn't propose, but that's just me. Men want to be able to do that (most men anyway) and by taking the lead, you will find yourself in the lead and ultimately lose respect for your husband and he will lose respect for himself.

The rest, well, dealing with your son (which I hope he is ok) is very difficult...maybe it was a ton of stress for your BF. When my 2nd daughter was born, she was in the hospital for only a week and it was scary...maybe he's still stressed or scared and doesn't want to bond? I don't know.

It's also a lot for young people to deal with. Baby, family, commitment. He works on his cars to take back some of his freedom. You're lucky it's not another woman he's working on.


----------

